# Old-School Simplicity Snow Away for $100



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Alice's 7hp cousin, Simplicity Snow Away with a 7Hp Briggs for $100 in New Jersey




























> "this is a old snow away 7 hp snow blower ...it is in running and useable condition has new tires and rims cost more than the whole machine .....will start and test before buying.....as is condition..."


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Very Nice! thank god it's to far away .....


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

classiccat said:


> Alice's 7hp cousin, Simplicity Snow Away with a 7Hp Briggs for $100 in New Jersey



mean machine


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks to be in great shape


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey classiccat,
I decided to check out some of your other posts seeing as though you seem to like the "golden oldies",and surprisingly ran across this.That is the exact machine my father had,the one I spoke of in your post on the Allis Tracker-7(its twin).

I'd pay $100 for that,any day.Looks like the augers have met with a solid object or two,but that's typical of my blowers.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If it is still there when I am on vacation at the end of the month I may have to take a road trip. $100 for that is a no brainer.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

*Tracker7*

here are a couple of my Allis Tracker 7 I inherited from my mother in law 15 years ago.....she covered in grease and handprints cause I had the tranny out three times before I got it right,no time to clean her yet....


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sorry...still don't have hang of downloading pics


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

*Simplicity snow away*

here is the twin to my Tracker 7, I bought for the transmission, but wil restore her now the Tracker is running. She still runs, and throws snow pretty good...the previous owner had a chunk out of the tire and filled it with great stuff foam


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

cranman said:


> Sorry...still don't have hang of downloading pics


she's a beauty cranman! I hope you don't mind but I added pics of your machine to my rebuild thread.

Here's another mint machine from another SBF member (raptor link): 


















you guys gave me something to strive for when I get around to putting the lipstick on ol' Alice!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Since this thread has evolved into "Alice's Cousins", 

Here's a Homelite S8 (Syracuse, NY)...a little salty on the price @ $300 but looks to be in pretty good shape (missing the rear cover): 





















> "Homelite 8HP 26" cut two stage snowblower
> New knobby tires last year. No chains needed and they won't mark up your driveway
> Starts easy
> 
> I ended up with another snow blower and I don't need 2 of them."



...and another Homelite S8 in Reading PA for $425 with the levitating fuel tank :blush:



















> "FOR Sale
> USED HOMELITE S8 8HP 26" DUAL STAGE SNOW BLOWER
> WORKS GOOD
> PLEASE CONTACT WITH ANY QUESTIONS"


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I like how he plumbed out the oil drain plug also..... a man after my heart right there. I hate letting it run all over the thing! Makes me want to kick the engineer in the nuts.... :>/


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

*1965-1969 Allis Chalmers Sno Bee*

allis chalmers antique snow blower

Saw this on CL located in Parsippany NJ


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's an 8hp Sno Away in Rhode Island for $50! _ By the description, I'm guessing it needs a new head gasket and/or valve job._




























> "60's Simplicity Snow-Away snow thrower. This is a Heavy Duty machine with an actual transmission NOT just a friction plate like your newer snow throwers. Simplicity makes high quality machines and was owned by Allis-Chalmers tractor company. Electric start two stage with drift buster bars.
> 
> Condition:
> The engine starts and runs beautifully however it will need some work. The auger spins slowly even when not engaged and when you start into a snow drift, the engine bogs down and dies.
> ...


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I have a dumb question. What is the handle for?, On the right, all the way to the bucket.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

That's the chute rotator --- see the cable warped around the chute? They chose an odd place to secure it for whatever reason?


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

no kidding, that is how they rotate the chute! I have seen many older snowblowers have that handle.


----------

